# Hechtsschädel präparieren



## nachoman (18. März 2003)

Gibt es eine bessere Methode einen Hechtschädel zu präparieren, als ihn in Salzwasser zu kochen?(so mach ich das immer und leider stinkt das ganz schön :v )
Nennt mir mal eure Methoden (aber sie sollten nicht so teuer sein, also kein Tierpräparator! :z  :q )
gruß Nacho


----------



## Ossipeter (18. März 2003)

Rein in eine Holzkiste und ab in den Ameisenhaufen, natürlich nur ab Frühjahr. Am besten große Waldameisen.
Die freuen sich auf solches Futter. Wird ganz weiß und am Anfang etwas weich (Ameisensäure) nach Trocknen mit Klarlack lackieren. Aber obacht, die Ameisen sind ganzjährig geschützt, nichts kaputtmachen am Bau!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2003)

Das mit den Ameisen scheint zu funzen. Ich habe mal in Norge im Wald ein Ameisenhaufen gesehen da lagen die Köppe von Hirschen und Rehen. Die Ameisen haben ihre Arbeit sauber erledigt. Ich glaube einfacher und sauberer geht es nicht.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2003)

Das werde ich im nächsten Schwedenurlaub mal probieren. Wie lange dauert das denn in etwa?


----------



## Borgon (18. März 2003)

Das mit den Ameisenhaufen kenn ich auch,ist ´n alter Trick.Aber die fressen doch alles runter bis auf die Knochen;+ So wie ichs verstanden hab will Nachoman den ganzen Kopf preparieren oder lieg ich da falsch;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2003)

Ich habs so rausgelesen das Der Schädel (die Knochen) präpariert werden sollen. Sonst würde er das ja nicht im Salzwasser kochen denn da fällt das Fleich doch von alleine ab.
Wie lange das dauert im Ameisenhaufen weis ich nicht aber bestimmt länger als einen Urlaub.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2003)

Wenn es länger dauert ist das auch kein Problem. Ich bin öfter da. Meine Eltern haben ein eigenes Haus in Schweden. Dann würde ich den Kopf halt beim nächsten mal abholen.
Oder zersetzt er sich völlig wenn er zu lange im Armeisenhaufen liegt?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2003)

Also die Köppe die ich da gesehen hatte sahen so aus als würden sie den ganzen Sommer da liegen denn der eine war völlig im Ameisenhaufen integriert. Da guckten nur die Hörner von dem Schädel raus. Die andern die noch da lagen waren blitzeblank sauber.


----------



## havkat (18. März 2003)

Vooorsicht!

Alle Arten der Waldameise stehen unter Naturschutz!
Also den Schädel nicht einbuddeln und damit den Bau beschädigen. Ist ein Straftatbestand!
Die meisten Förster reagieren allergisch, wenn ihre kleinen Schädlingsbekämpfer erschreckt werden.  :q
Kann teuer werden.


----------



## Borgon (18. März 2003)

Also ich hab´s selbst auch noch nicht gemacht,könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen dass die Ameisen das in relativ kurzer Zeit schaffen(3-4 Tage?)Einfach jeden Tag mal Kucken gehn. #h 
@M-S:Stimmt,war blöde von mir #q :q :q ...aber weil noch was von Tierpräperator stand  :q  
@Havkat:Mit ´nem Stock rauflegen reicht doch eigentlich aus.


----------



## havkat (18. März 2003)

Aufsuchen, Nachstellen und Beunruhigen....alles böse.

Außerem besteht das Risiko, daß der Fischkopp einen &quot;Liebhaber&quot; findet.
Fuchs, Wildschwein, Kolkrabe, Aaskrähe, Elster.
Schwupps, weg isser! :q

Habe früher auch ein paar Hecht,- u. Zanderkiefer präpariert.
Abkochen ist doch keine Nummer. #c 
Schuss Essig ins Wasser und nach dem Kochen mit Wasserstoffperoxyd bepinseln, ein paar Stunden einwirken lassen, gründlich abspülen und feddich.


----------



## nachoman (19. März 2003)

> Schuss Essig ins Wasser und nach dem Kochen mit Wasserstoffperoxyd bepinseln



@havkat: 1.löst der essig nicht die knochen auch auf? ;+ 

         2. was ist Wasserstoffpero.... #u und wo krieg ich das her?

@alle: vielen dank für die tollen tips, das mit dem ameisenhaufen probier ich glaub mal aus (ich mach halt n zaun drum, dass kein förster auf die idee kommt meinen Hechtschädel zu stibitzen! :m  :q  :q )


----------



## Borgon (19. März 2003)

:q @Nachoman:Naja,der Förster wird wohl den Kopf eher nicht mitnehmen.Der wird dir höchstens den ***** aufreissen,wenn er sieht dass du ´nen Ameisenhaufen einzäunzt :q  :m  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (19. März 2003)

> .Der wird dir höchstens den ***** aufreissen,wenn er sieht dass du ´nen Ameisenhaufen einzäunzt


Eher das Gegenteil!
Die Förster zäunen die Ameisenhaufen oft selber ein. Die kleinen Krabbler stört das am wenigsten!


----------



## Borgon (19. März 2003)

@Marioschreiber:Falsch,ich arbeite in der Forst.Das hat man früher mal gemacht um die Ameisen zu schützen.War aber das falsche Mittel,mittlerweile ist man wieder davon ab weil die Ameisen teilweise umgezogen sind(zu wenig Licht).Selbst von Versuchen mit dünndrähtigen Entenzäunen hat man irgendwann Abstand genommen #h


----------



## marioschreiber (19. März 2003)

O.K., man lernt nie aus!
Hab ich früher oft gesehen. Weiss aber auch nicht mehr genau ob das bei uns war, oder in Schweden.
Ich denke aber es war hier in Deutschland. In Schweden ist es glaube ich auch nicht so nötig die Haufen zu schützen. Es gibt da bestimmt fast genau so viele Ameisenhaufen wie es Schweden gibt. Das ist bei uns wohl nicht der Fall.
Ausserdem hab ich das Gefühl das die Menschen dort sowieso besser mit der Natur &quot;umgehen&quot;, so das Zäune nicht nötig sind.
Oder wovor sollen die Zäune sonst schützen?


----------



## Borgon (20. März 2003)

Hallo Marioschreiber #h Gut,will ich das an der Stelle noch abschliessend klären.Eingezäunt wurden Ameisen eigentlich nicht zum Schutz vor dem Menschen,sondern mehr zum Schutz vor Schwarz-, Grün- und Grauspecht.In der Regel schaden Schutzvorrichtungen vor allem durch unsachgemäße Aufstellung und Betreuung weit mehr als sie nützen. Nur in Einzelfällen macht es wirklich Sinn,die anzubringen :g  #h


----------



## jucyfruit (20. März 2003)

@nachoman

Wasserstoffperoxyd gibts in Apotheken oder auch im Jagd- oder Waffenhandel. Ich glaub, das ist eine 20%ige Lösung. 

Mein Bruder hat mal einen Rehschädel mit dem Zeug präpariert. Er hat das glaub ich mit Kreidepulver vermischt und mit einem Pinsel aufgetragen. Wird total weiss. Aber vorsicht, ist ganz schön ätzend.  :e 

Gruß

Jucy


----------



## havkat (20. März 2003)

Rrrrichtig!

Schön vorsichtig! Mit Handschuhen arbeiten, sonst gibt´s weiße Finger! Brennt auch ziemlich unangenehm auf der Haut.


----------



## nachoman (21. März 2003)

Ok.. danke #6 ....
dann können jetzt ja hoffentlich die großen Hechte in den Kescher wandern :q  #a


----------



## Mühle (21. März 2003)

Mein Vater bleicht seine Böcke auch mit Wasserstoffperoxid. Die mit dem Wasserstoffperoxid getränkte Watte auf dem Schädel anbringen. Wird schneeweiß.

Zu Kopfpräparaten von Fischen: Such Dir ne nette Biologiestudentin. Die freut sich, wenn Du ihr einen Kopf zum Präparieren gibst! Dient schließlich auch ihren Studienzwecken. Muss nicht mal ein Kapitaler sein.   Habe auf diese Weise sogar ein komplettes Kopfpräparat zurückerhalten, also nicht nur Knochen sondern mit Haut. Musste man nur noch farblich etwas auf Vordermann bringen! 
Das gute bei dieser Methode: Die zu erbringende Gegenleistung ist auch alles andere als unangenehm. :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## nachoman (21. März 2003)

@mühle: danke für den Tip mit der Studentin!  :m   Mal schaun ob sich da was ergibt  :q  :q


----------



## muddyliz (26. April 2003)

*Schädel vom Fleisch befreien*

Leg' doch den Scädel in eine Blechdose oder in ein großes Schraubdeckelglas, mach' mit einem großen Nagel Löcher in die Dose oder in den Deckel, lege etwas Nadelstreu dazu (damit die Ameisen wieder raus können) und binde alles mit einem dünnen Draht an einen Pflock, den du neben dem Ameisenhaufen in den Boden schlägst. Klappt prima, kein Fuchs und keine Wildsau kann da ran.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Barschfreak14 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hechtsschädel präparieren*

Hab heutuch nen prächtigen hecht gefangen möchte den kopp auch gerne behalten weils mein 1.ster hecht ist deswegen was is das beste tierpräpärator or das kochen??


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hechtsschädel präparieren*

wenn du genug geld hast und den kompletten kopf möchtest natürlich n präparator, gibt in de ne frau, diem acht das wohl ziemlich perfekt


----------



## nibbler001 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hechtsschädel präparieren*

Alternativ tun es aber auch einige andere Insekten, Präparatoren haben sogar n ganz spezielles. Eig müssten sogar Maden gehen (die Ausm Angelladen können nicht mehr Fressen).


----------



## bodenseepeter (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hechtsschädel präparieren*

Ich habe meinen ersten Hecht auch teilpräpariert (Kopf).

Rübe ab, dann etwa 2 -3 Monate in Spiritus gelegt. Der Spiritus kann so in den Fisch eniziehen und ersetzt die körpereigene Flüssigkeit. Nach dieser Zeit wird der Kopf dem Sprit entnommen und zum Trocknen etwa 4 Wochen an einen luftigen Ort ohne Ameisen gehängt. Da der Spiritus sehr flüchtig ist, trocknet der Fisch komplett aus. Dies hat zur Folge, dass das Präparat etwas einfällt, aber wirklich nicht dolle, beeinträchtigt die Freude am selbst gemachten Präparat nicht! Wenn alles trocken ist mit Klarlack überziehen und feddich. Dann noch auf ein Brett genagelt -- perfekt. Riecht nicht ein bisschen und sieht gut aus.


----------



## nibbler001 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Hechtsschädel präparieren*

Geht nicht darum n ganzen Kopf zu präparieren, sondern nur darum den Schädel zu präparieren.

Das geht nurmal am besten indem man Fleischfressende Insekten benutzt bzw. in Salzwasser abkocht.

Hat Irgendjemand damit vll schon erfahrungen? Hab immo noch n Schädel im Gefrierschrank liegen und bin net sicher was ich benutzen sollte.

Bin nicht sicher, könnte aber sein das man das GEhirn ausbrechen muss.


----------



## Bobster (11. August 2009)

*AW: Hechtsschädel präparieren*

Also irgendwie kommt das aber nicht klar und eindeutig rüber was Du mit dem Stinker vor hast |kopfkrat

a) Entweder Du gibst Ihn zu einem Präperator und lässt den
Kopf machen
b) Du machst es so wie Bodenseepeter beschrieben hat
oder
c) Du kochst Ihn aus, wie ne Beinscheibe in der Rinderbrühe
und hast hinterher die Zähne (Ober- und Unterkiefer) und 
baust die schön auf eine Trophäenplatte.

....haben mein Opa und mein Vater immer so gemacht :q

Einen weißen und geweißten "Schädel" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dafür hat der Hecht zuwenig Knochematerial
im und am Kopf, das meiste ist doch alles Knorpel !


----------

